# Got the 550 some new rubber and few pics of the 700



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

Got the fiancee some 28" wide backs


















and added me some boss hogg horns on the 700


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

now thats pimpin..........


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

do the wides rub anything on the front? It looks really good


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Oh Yeah!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bikes man.


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

looks good


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

looks gooood, like the horns. Gonna have to show this to the guys i ride with that have yami's.


----------

